
Investors buying shares in college students: Is this the wave of the future? - roarktoohey
http://washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2015/11/27/investors-buying-shares-in-college-students-is-this-the-wave-of-the-future-purdue-university-thinks-so/
======
turtleofdeath
Does this mean we'll start seeing microloan platforms geared specifically
toward students? Assuming a reasonable level of privacy for students, I mean.

------
ap3
Why not work on making education cheaper that way no one needs sign away their
future?

